# BMW Jack Kit - Torque Wrench Question



## rikwynn (Feb 6, 2007)

I just ordered the OEM jack set that comes in a black case. It includes a silver torque wrench that I cant figure out how to use. When I tighten a lug the thing seems to not ever break lose. Is there a setting or adjustment I should be changing? What does the tool do when it reaches the right bolt torque?


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

It clicks when the torque limit is hit. You hear and feel the click.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

mecodoug said:


> It clicks when the torque limit is hit. You hear and feel the click.


X2 You feel and hear the click that is set at 130nM


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Clicking when the torque is reached is what all 3 of my newer torque wrenches do. I have one old beam type too. Break-away torque wrenches are rare because they are a bit of a safety hazzard. 130Nm is a fair bit of torque and if the wrench let go at that point, you would want to keep moving.

Jim


----------

